# Railroad Town USA



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

Dug up some old photos from Oregon. I found something interesting to model in steam. Look at the first set of trucks on the tender. The second set of wheels.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Interesting that one wheel is smaller than the other in the second pic.
Sorta like my first car.


----------

